# Torn hymen after cycling



## supergoosepro (Aug 5, 2010)

Me and my girlfriend loves cycling. We usually go for long distance cycling up to 100km.
One day, after a long ride, she went home and told me her hymen tore and was bleeding.
Any female riders has the same problem?


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Lots of rough activities, that aren't sexual, will cause that.

At least it only happens once.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Did you ask her if you could give her a second opinion?


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

A friend of mine recently stopped on a long climb to puke. I asked him if he strained a labia.  Next time I'll ask if he tore his hymen.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

92gli said:


> I friend of mine recently stopped on a long climb to puke. I asked him strained a labia.  Next time I'll ask if he tore his hymen.


:lol:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

this thread is going places....


----------



## denjen (Jan 30, 2004)

CharacterZero said:


> this thread is going places....


and none of them good, but it should be fun to watch.


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

saw the title and hadda have a peek..

btw, what is any dude's girl still doing with an intact hymen?


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

You break it, you buy it. 

Really though, are you just trying to cook up a story to tell her parents or something?

:skep:


----------



## jasonub (Apr 23, 2010)

doubt it till you test it


----------



## RDTigger (Sep 9, 2010)

electrik said:


> You break it, you buy it.
> 
> Really though, are you just trying to cook up a story to tell her parents or something?
> 
> :skep:


 :yesnod:


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I broke mine when I was too scared to try a technical downhill a year or two back.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

electrik said:


> You break it, you buy it.
> 
> Really though, are you just trying to cook up a story to tell her parents or something?
> 
> :skep:


Those would be some seriously messed up parents she has if so.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

WTF!?!? - with this thread subject!


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

So can we get some pics to help you judge or what?


----------



## supergoosepro (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmm i just checked her hymen.it was indeed torn. And yes she is a virgin, we hv had sax b4 ,and hell no im gonna show pics of her V. Hmm can any recommend a good saddle?


----------



## ZachTX (Feb 20, 2010)

LOL, this guy can't be for real. I think you can find the saddle your looking for here.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

ratmonkey said:


> Those would be some seriously messed up parents she has if so.


Actually, virginity or an intact hymen still plays an important part in many cultures wedding traditions today. Saying that, i do think the OP is just a troll.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

supergoosepro said:


> Hmm i just checked her hymen.it was indeed torn. And yes she is a virgin, we hv had sax b4 ,and hell no im gonna show pics of her V. Hmm can any recommend a good saddle?


I've been with my wife for 10 years, have 2 kids and she too is a virgin.


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

electrik said:


> You break it, you buy it.
> 
> Really though, are you just trying to cook up a story to tell her parents or something?
> 
> :skep:


 If that's the best he can do he deserves to have her father rip him a new one.


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

supergoosepro said:


> we hv had sax b4












you're doing it wrong.


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Wth does a sax have to do with anything?

Op is doing a lot of things wrong.


----------



## MadMacMan (Mar 6, 2011)

ratmonkey said:


> Wth does a sax have to do with anything?
> 
> Op is doing a lot of things wrong.


From the Op


> Hmm i just checked her hymen.it was indeed torn. And yes she is a virgin, we hv had *sax *b4 ,and hell no im gonna show pics of her V. Hmm can any recommend a good saddle?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

*Found a pic of her bike*


----------



## ZachTX (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep, that'll tear a hymen everytime. Could even split an o ring on a real rough trail.


----------



## gonzoy5 (Jul 20, 2007)

Good night everybody!!! Don't forget to tip your waiters...I don't think this thread can go any further after post #24...lol


----------



## aaabronco (Mar 15, 2011)

are you actually going to fall for that OP?


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

.?.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

highdelll said:


>


We all know that's your bike, dude.


----------



## PVR (Oct 29, 2006)

nachomc said:


> We all know that's your bike, dude.


Nah, this one's his


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

I almost puked from laughing so hard bwuahahahaha


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------

